# MINTS Online Courses



## rpeters (Jan 7, 2015)

MINTS has 33 online courses and more added every month! Come check us out!

MINTS International Seminary - Online Courses


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jan 8, 2015)

See also: http://www.puritanboard.com/f55/mints-online-85464/


----------



## BGF (Jan 8, 2015)

Is MINTS a viable option for someone who believes he is called to the ministry of the Word, is 40 yrs old, has no college degree, and has very limited income?


----------



## rpeters (Jan 8, 2015)

Yes. Fill out a application and you can take courses online. We are also working to have a complete online course so churches can use it in their context. Online bachelors are only $60 and Masters are $75 http://www.mints.edu/information/student-registration/


----------



## ZackF (Jan 9, 2015)

Whether or not you are called to ministry, their reading list alone would make for a solid footing in Christianity.


----------

